# Eclipse: gelbe Hinterlegung von Wörtern ausschalten



## mouk (9. Apr 2006)

Hi!

Ich arbeite seit kurzem mit Eclipse. Was mich aber sehr stört ist dass wenn man ein Wort im Editor anklickt dieses und alle die den gleichen Namen haben gelb hinterlegt werden. Wie kann man das ausschalten?

fg, mouk


----------



## bygones (9. Apr 2006)

abschalten ? oho es gibt doch nichts besseres als durch die Hervorhebung zu sehen wo genau die Variable verwendet wird ?!

naja ansonsten - durchsuch Window -> Preferences... wenn dann nur da


----------



## paedubucher (9. Apr 2006)

In der Symbolleiste gibt es da einen Button, der einen Leuchtstift als Icon hat (ist vielleicht etwas schlecht zu erkennen). Wenn du da drauf fährst, erhälst du den ToolTip-Text "Toggle Mark Occurrences". Wenn du den nicht findest, kann ich dir sonst einen Screenshot per Mail schicken.

Der Button sollte standardmässig anwesend sein, ich habe ihn nicht mit irgendeinem Plugin oder einer Einstellung hinzugefügt.


----------



## mouk (16. Apr 2006)

Danke, der Button mit dem Toggle Mark Occurences wars.

Grüße, Mouk


----------

